# Grease Toro 1600 Tru-cut C27



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

My Tru-cut C27 is now a year old and I need to go through it and want to go through the 1600 to make sure everything is up to snuff(pre-owned purchase not sure if it was done). What kind of grease is recommended?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> My Tru-cut C27 is now a year old and I need to go through it and want to go through the 1600 to make sure everything is up to snuff(pre-owned purchase not sure if it was done). What kind of grease is recommended?


I think the Toro service manual just calls for a NLGI No. 2 multipurpose lithium-base grease. I use Mystik JT-6.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TruCut grease overview


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> TruCut grease overview


Link doesn't seem to come up. What is the title of the thread?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > TruCut grease overview
> ...


TruCut Reel Mower Questions thread.


----------

